# My Dad Died



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

Dad passed away on May 30th just past noon. He was 88 and died of lung cancer. Smoking for about 75 years finally got to him.

He left a lot of memories of hunting trips when I was barely old enough to walk through the cattails flushing pheasants. I owe my love of the outdoors and hunting to him.

My first hunting trip to North Dakota was with him in 1975. I think that may have been his last trip to the Dakotas.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Perry,
I'm sorry to hear about your dad. My dad passed away about 12 years ago and my mom died almost two years ago. I still miss them a lot, but I have been able to remember the many special things about them. I hope you will too.
Jim


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I'm sorry to hear that Perry. Your dad showing you the outdoors was a gift that will bring you enjoyment even after he is no longer with you physically. A good gift indeed. I hope you have many fond memories.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Perry,

God can take your father, but he can't take your memories. I'm deeply sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I'm very sorry to read that...you have my heartfelt sympathy. Sounds like he was a heck of a man. I lost my father when I was 16 from an accident, I found it is friends that will get us thru times like this even more than family because family is also grieving. March On my friend!


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Perry
Your Dad is in good company up there, I am sure the swaping of hunting stories is going well. I will never forget my first hunt with my dad, He told mom he has had enough with the gophers it is time to "break in the rookie"
we hunted grouse that day and I couldn't hit a thing, from that day on dad called grouse hunting wasting lead!

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family!


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Perry, my deepest condolences. Introducing you to the outdoors at an early age (which is no easy task sometimes) shows your dad was a good, caring dad. Take care. Dan


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Perry my condolences to you and your family. My sister passed away on the 29th of May from cancer also. You where blessed to have someone show you the outdoor world. My sister loved the outdoors and wildlife and the fall ritual of deer hunting with friends. God bless and time will ease the pain and make the memory of your lost loved one grow stronger and fonder.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I too am sorry for your loss. Its the circle of life and he lives through you and your children. I'm sure he was very proud of you. We will all be with him soon, mortal life is but a blip in eternity. 88 years is a good run and shows he must of been a strong man.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

My condolences also Perry. You and your family are in my prayers....


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I'm deeply sorry Perry. I also owe the love of the outdoors to my father and remember my first hunt with him going after squirrels. I wounded one with my 22 and it ran into a hollowed log. We finally got it to come out so I was able to finish it off. To this day we work hard to retrieve all of our game. Something I'll always be thankful for from him. My prayers are with you, and look forward to next years final 5 so we can chat again. Take care.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

My condolences again Perry. WHat a man he must have been to instill the love of the great outdoors and the calm compassion you have for others. You and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Sorry for your loss. Thoughts and prayers are on the way from SC...


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

My heartfelt condolences to you and your family on your loss.


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

Really sorry to hear! Hope you and your family are doing well!!!


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Perry- Sorry to hear of your loss.. Hope you and the family are doing well..

Madison


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Sorry to hear that Perry.


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

Thanks very much guys. It means a lot.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Very sorry to hear that Perry! Definetly sounds like you were a lucky kid getting to go hunting those early years of your life. My dad did the same it always made me feel like a million bucks! God Bless you and your family in this time of sorrow.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Perry its hard to lose your Dad at any age. I understand your loss. Now you remember the good times.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family...


----------

